# [Mitmachaktion] Dein besonderer Tag



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Oktober 2011)

Jeder Tag ist etwas besonderes. Jeden Tag erleben wir etwas neues. Der 1.11.11 ist noch besonderer, allein durch das Datum. Und deswegen möchten wir gern von euch Fotos von eurem 1.11.11 haben. Schnappt euch am kommenden Dienstag die Kamera und schießt Eindrücke aus eurem Erlebten. 

Was macht den Tag für euch typisch? Wo seid ihr gewesen? Was habt ihr erlebt? Der Musikant in der U-Bahn, durchs Laub stapfende Kinder, wehende Regenschirme, die tiefstehende Sonne in der Fassade des Bürohauses. 

Der Fantasie sind hierbei keine Grenzen gesetzt. Einzige Vorgabe: Das Bild muss am 1.11.11 von dir geschossen sein. Diese(s) Bild(er) lädst du dann in unseren Showroom.

Also geht raus und macht Fotos! Viel Spaß.

P.S. Im Hinblick auf zu erwartende Karnevalsfotos haben wir bewusst auf das Datum 11.11.11 verzichtet. Wir hoffen, das war auch in eurem Interesse.


----------



## SE (29. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht wäre das Datum 11.11.11 "symbolischer" gewesen als 1.11.11 ... aber das nur am Rand.


----------



## smileyml (29. Oktober 2011)

Das seit Beginn an geschriebene PS erklärt die Wahl ... aber das nur am Rande


----------



## Frezl (30. Oktober 2011)

> P.S. Im Hinblick auf zu erwartende Karnevalsfotos haben wir bewusst auf das Datum 11.11.11 verzichtet. Wir hoffen, das war auch in eurem Interesse.


Wunderbare Idee  Ich fürchte mich schon wieder vor der 5. Jahreszeit...


----------



## SE (30. Oktober 2011)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Das seit Beginn an geschriebene PS erklärt die Wahl ... aber das nur am Rande



Ja gut ... wenn man es SO KLEIN unten drunter quetscht ... dann kanns schon mal vorkommen das man sowas übersieht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Oktober 2011)

SPiKEe hat gesagt.:


> Ja gut ... wenn man es SO KLEIN unten drunter quetscht ... dann kanns schon mal vorkommen das man sowas übersieht.


 
Das liegt daran, dass wir in aller Regel in Artikeln darüber schreiben, was wir *machen* und nicht darüber, was wir *nicht machen*. In diesem Sinne war das eine Fußnote nur für die, die es genau wissen wollen ... z.B. also für dich. Dumm nur, das dir das entgangen ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. November 2011)

So, mein Beitrag zum 1.11.11 ist "drin".
http://www.tutorials.de/fotografie/381962-1-11-11-a.html
Hoffe, euch gefällts und ihr postet auch was. Ich will Bilder sehen.


----------



## Momo95 (2. November 2011)

Irgendwie traurig, dass nur Martin und ich mitgemacht haben


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2011)

Meine Bilder gibts heute Abend, denn mir gehts wie hoffentlich den anderen auch, dass sie die gestern geschossenen Bilder noch sichten und hochladen müssen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2011)

Hier mein Beitrag zum 1.11.11: http://www.tutorials.de/fotografie/382015-1-11-11-krakau.html

Viel Spaß.


----------

